# Some sites won't load at all, while others work fine.



## funkypurplelime (Apr 30, 2010)

Some websites, such as facebook and dictionary.com, are working absolutely fine. 

However, other sites, such as youtube, notdoppler.com, and chatango.com, are not working at all. They don't load and I can't click or scroll down or anything. I can't even close the page so I have to shut the computer down just to get it to close. 

Please help me...


----------



## Cpt.JackSparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello !!

Can i know which browser are you using. If its IE then try to reset IE to default settings. Tools > Internet Options > Advance > Reset. 

1, Click start, type cmd in the Start Search box, right-click cmd.exe, click Run as administrator, and then press Continue.

2. Type *netsh winsock reset *at the command prompt, and then press ENTER.

Hope this helps,
Captain


----------



## sparkit2me (Apr 17, 2010)

Update Adobe Flash and Update Java Then if you are using IE8 go to *Tools/Compatibility Mode*. Put a check there.


----------



## funkypurplelime (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry nevermind, I found a solution.
For people that have this problem, the way I fixed it was going to the start menu and typing 'msconfig' into the search box. then I just deleted all the things my computer loaded in startup that were useless. and now it's working perfectly...
btw I have Windows 7


----------



## Bagel (Sep 10, 2007)

I also have Windows Seven and had this issue on my laptop. I narrowed mine down to Peer Block. I re-enabled everything else and can now browse where I want. I have yet to go to the PeerBlock site or check in the settings somewhere to see what it is that is causing this. Just posting in case some one else has this problem and lots of startup programs.


----------

